

Reviyou-android app to exchange reviews goes live Would Y Combinator accept us? - reviyou

We are proud to announce a first release of our platform to exchange social reviews and feedback on anybody you want! It can be a celebrity or your neighbor - as long as you provide an honest feedback on his or her professional skills and don&#x27;t try to offend people and mean GOOD - you are welcome to engage! 
Give it a try today and let us know what you think! https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.reviyou.android<p>The question is - Would YC consider this idea for the incubator an upcoming Friday? We applied with 2 cofounders with lots of technical experience and 2 more early employees(designer and developer) working all part time on this idea.<p>Feel free to contact us, share your thoughs below and obviously to try the app! You can find us on reviyou.com, angel.co, crunchbase, twitter, Facebook, g+,etc.
======
xBboy
Right what I need !

------
reviyou11
Great app!!

------
Babibu
Thx

------
Ngupta2
Brilliant

------
Ngupta2
Amazing

------
mtrujillo
Love it

------
miketernov
Nice app

------
allidion
great idea, love it

------
wykipyki
greate job

------
alativ
cool idea

------
flashtrava
supernice!

